# Finding shares that pay high dividends?



## tronic72 (25 January 2008)

Does anyone know of a quick way to find shares with the best cost/dividend ratio? I'm looking at buying shares that provide a high dividend to be used as income.

thanks T


----------



## JackJackJack (25 January 2008)

*Re: Finding shares that pay high dividends...*

I am doing the same at the moment.

ALS
HIL
WES
PBG
GFF
GUD
QAN
BLD
PPT
TAH
GWT

To name a few - obviously not a recommendation for any - just observation.


----------



## Nick Radge (25 January 2008)

I have a scan using the Aspect Huntley Equity Review for candidates for my SMSF. It basically looks for good quality stocks that are out of favour. Here is last weeks results:-







I update it weekly for subscribers. I like the Equity Review product and would recommend it for this kind of stuff. No connection - just a happy paying subscriber 

_This post may contain advice that has been prepared by Reef Capital Coaching ABN 24 092 309 978 (“RCC”) and is general advice and does not take account of your objectives, financial situation or needs. Before acting on this general advice you should therefore consider the appropriateness of the advice having regard to your situation. We recommend you obtain financial, legal and taxation advice before making any financial investment decision._


----------



## tronic72 (25 January 2008)

Thanks guys,that's exactly what I was after.

I've recently bought a large parcel of AFG shares with an average price of 2.20. If the dividend of 44c continues this year I'll be making nearly 20% on them.

Thanks again


----------



## awg (25 January 2008)

Heres a link to a free website that gives some useful data.

http://www.ascii-data.com/index_real.html

I am personally looking especially for 100% Franked dividend payers, for use in my SMSF.

I might start a separate thread when I get time, their seems to be an advantage in overall after-tax return rate of about 7% for SMSF pension phase, due to the low tax.


----------



## Buster (25 January 2008)

G'Day AWG,



awg said:


> Heres a link to a free website that gives some useful data.
> 
> http://www.ascii-data.com/index_real.html




I used to use this site.. But it is WAY out of date, so of little use to me.. Do you know how to update it??  I've still got Fairfax (FXJ), for example, @ 4.74.. It's been a while since it was at that price..

Regards,

Buster


----------



## Awesomandy (26 January 2008)

I would suggest that you look a little bit into historical data as well. A stock may have high divis now, but obviously, that's not guaranteed in the future. However, looking at the dividend stability would help in determining the likelihood of a stock to keep paying out good divis in the future.


----------



## DionM (29 January 2008)

I do a similar thing.

PSH, ZFX and MAP are good performers dividend wise.  Same for the big banks - SUN and ANZ for example.


----------



## JTLP (4 February 2008)

Hows the search going?

Anything turning up?


----------

